

Cinema Fiction vs Physics -- Ghosts, Vampires, and Zombies - DocSavage
http://csicop.org/si/2007-04/efthimou.html

======
skmurphy
Interesting article.

Roger Zelazy wrote a short story "Dayblood" in the "Frost and Fire" collection
that addressed the vampire population explosion problem. He gives us a
creature that feeds on vampires keeping them in check.

------
pchristensen
I always thought that vampires just killed you by default, or could choose to
turn you into a vampire. That would solve the numerical problem with vampires
too. Also, people kill them and sometimes they kill each other.

